# Redfish/Steelhead Rod & Reel



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I wanted an 8 wt travel rod to use for fishing the flats here and The Sacramento River in CA for steelhead.

I pick up a Echo Ion 8 wt 4 piece rod a few months ago and been looking for a reel to mach with it. I decided on a Redington’s CDL 7/8wt reel.


















Redington's newest and boldest large arbor reel. The Titanium CDL. A true large arbor design with superior features and benefits that we love. An oversized cork disc drag offers consistent pressure, control and line handling.

http://www.redington.com/prod.php?k=46435&p=RDT5-3016R004&u=Titanium CDL










Echo Ion rod designer and competitive fly-caster Tim Rajeff's main goal was ideally blending action and power to meet specific fly-fishing applications. The Echo Ion's stiff backbone generates high line speeds and tight loops without causing hand and arm fatigue.

http://www.rajeffsports.com/echo_ion.php


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice set up Tom...I Love Love Love those Echo's. I have the 2wt carbon for spotted bass...gotta love the warranty

You rod looks too clean! have you fished it yet?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Good looking setup...With a Steve(or is it only Tim in this case???) Rajeff's name on it I can't believe they're not in this same price range as many of their competitors...Might grab a 10' for a glassy calm/uber skinny water 7wt. How funny that you posted this on the same day I've been hunting the web for one... [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> You rod looks too clean! have you fished it yet?



I took it out today for the first time,







I have rods that cost more than this one that can not compare to the speed, distance or accuracy of this rod.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad to know you like it! 

I saw that Orlando Outfitters is a Dealer, I hope they keep a few in stock! I've already planned on stopping there next time I get to O-town, but a test drive would be excellent.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Nice set up Tom...I Love Love Love those Echo's. I have the 2wt carbon for spotted bass...gotta love the warranty
> 
> You rod looks too clean! have you fished it yet?


I just got my 2wt Carbon too. I love the action on that thing. Great rod for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Great family, great products! I used to belong to the Golden Gate angling and casting club and the brothers were regulars there. Matter of fact the whole family used to come to events. I still have a beautiful steelhead pillow their mom made for a club raffle that I won. Mom's got some needle and thread skills! One day Tim was giving a seminar and was going from student to student asking, what was the most significant aspect they'd like to learn. When he got to me I told him I was suffering from 'Loop Envy" having watched him cast. After spilling his coffee laughing he had me throwing really tight loops in 5 minutes. A great lesson for me!


----------

